# Using remote with AVR hidden in closet?



## Ralph13 (Jun 29, 2021)

I have a closet in the back of my theater room, and I'd like to hide my AVR equipment in it. I don't know if this is a common thing, but what do people do to continue having use of their remote controls? Or what can you use, I should say?
192.168.4.1
192.168.1.3


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

I use a Harmony Elite. Controls all the electronics behand cabinet doors


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

Ralph13 said:


> I have a closet in the back of my theater room, and I'd like to hide my AVR equipment in it. I don't know if this is a common thing, but what do people do to continue having use of their remote controls? Or what can you use, I should say?
> 192.168.4.1
> 192.168.1.3


*IR Repeaters - Hiding your AV Equipment*

you are limited by the cable length for you can buy extenders to increase the length check these videos out


















Amazon.com: BAFX Products (Infrared) IR Remote Control Extender or IR Repeater Kit - Control 1 to 8 Devices (Expandable to 12!): Electronics


Amazon.com: BAFX Products (Infrared) IR Remote Control Extender or IR Repeater Kit - Control 1 to 8 Devices (Expandable to 12!): Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## colby65 (Jul 10, 2021)

That sounds like a really bad idea. It is a good way to destroy an AVR. If you want to do that, you need a source of air into the closet and an extractor fan above the AVR to get air through to the outside. The point is, you MUST have some forced air flowing though the cabinet. I have air drawn up and vented to the outside by a variable speed fan. It works very well.

You can get an IR repeater, and the AVRs have a socket for them. You place the IR repeater receiver in view of your IR control


----------



## Lemoncadillac (May 6, 2020)

There are a lot of cabinet cooling systems available today. Filters, intake, and exhaust. Thermostats models with LED's. Easy to install. Not very expensive and reasonably quiet. Look at Cooler guys and go from there if needed. I have been using custom cabinet coolers for well over a decade. I believe heat is a major cause of electronic failure.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

There are a lot more options for this than just IR repeaters. But many options depend on how old your equipment is and whether it has advanced features. Some newer AVRs allow "Control over IP" which allows you to use a cell phone as a remote control. Your receiver would have to be connected to your network by Ethernet or Wi-Fi for this to work. There are RF (radio frequency) remote controls with matching "IR Blasters" that will flood your closet with IR signals when you use the RF remote. Traditional IR Blasters have a "target" that you place towards your video display. When you "hit" that target device with signals from your remote control, the device converts the signal to a radio signal. A radio receiver in the closet converts the remote control command back into IR and can either FLOOD the closet with IR (from an IR BLASTER) or connect to a device with multiple small wired IR emitters that are placed on top of the IR sensor on each piece of equipment you order. All the talk about ventilation of your closet is perhaps a bit over the top. Older AVRs up to maybe 2012 can certainly get hot inside a closet, too hot in fact. But the newer your AVR is, the more energy efficient it is and the less heat it produces. If it is less than 5 years old, it probably has an amplifier system that reduces power requirements for low volume and increases power available for higher loudness... but even the "high loudness" operation does not produce nearly as much waste heat as older AVRs. Run your system for, say, 1 hour or so. Open the closet door and see how hot it seems inside the closet. If it seems hot in the closet, there is NO NEED to install a fan and filter and vents... just open the door 4 or 6 inches while the AVR is being used. Heat will draw-in cool air at the bottom of the open door and let heat escape from the top of the open door. Of course if you want this to look "clean and finished" all the time, the fan/filter/vent route is the way to go. That's the only way to go if you want to keep the door closed all the time.


----------

